# Replacement steam nozzle?



## HomeyJay (5 mo ago)

My Barista Express has a steam nozzle with a single hole in it. Is there a better replacement nozzle anywhere?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Take it off and check the thread size, then look online for one with same thread. It could also depend on if your M/ch can generate enough steam for a tip with more holes ?


----------



## HomeyJay (5 mo ago)

That’s a good point. Has anyone with a BE replaced the tip with a multi-hole one?


----------

